# 1931 Men's Gloria Bicycle



## Monkey Boy (Aug 12, 2014)

What would be the value of a 1931 Gloria Men's bicycle. I have found a Gloria men's and woman's bicycle that is what i found out to be a 1931, they have lights, dynamo, air pump, tool bag and brakes that are controlled by hard linkage (no cables). I ahve an opportunity to buy both as a pair but would like to know the value of them if anyone can tell me. What I found is they are very rare.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds like these are European made. Most of us deal with U.S. made stuff but maybe someone here is familiar with them. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome to the CABE!!! Please post pics... wheel size?


----------



## kunzog (Aug 13, 2014)

The term "Rare" is often misused when dealing with bicycles,  antiques or other objects for that matter. People might think something Rare is valuable. It is rare nowadays to see a Ford Pinto, Valuable?  It might be better to refer to those bikes as Uncommon.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm guessing that with rod brakes they are Triumph built Glorias-information on them from Colin/wingyourheels' site is at:
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1930s/1931-2/1931-triumph-gloria-model-h-full-roadster/
Very nice 3 speed bikes but there are not a lot of people clamoring for them.  Nice to rebuild to ride yourself, but not a real money maker if you are a flipper.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 13, 2014)

*Gloria Track bike*


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 13, 2014)

*what its worth ?*

i am sure in England its a 800 lb bike but here its a few hundred dollar bike <to me.> but to ship her back to her market then pay to list her if you know someone who will help you do this is all the money it would bring and then some . now if you want to use her yourself for touring the countryside with your mistress then let your heart lead you down the pathway to utter bliss ,your life and you only get one shot at happiness ! go 4 it brother !


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 14, 2014)

*?*

Welcome Monkey Boy and congrats on finding an interesting bike.

But I think you got a bit confused with your research. Definitely not a Triumph Gloria (finished in 1933) and they didn't make lightweights. You must compare the script style (i.e. font) before jumping to conclusions

Chrome forks popular in the late 30s but could also be postwar. Lots of bikes are rare but of no great value. Unless your name is Gloria?

Highest prices always for known and well-documented brands, not unknown makers. Think of rarity like this - it's not rare to find a rare bike!
Because there were so many small makers and rebadged bikes, and such an enormous volume of brands overall.
For example, Schwinns have a book value, so do Elgins. Rated by beauty, rarity and originality. The numerous 'rare' bikes can all be lumped into a similar category and priced by condition, desirability of style/design, etc. 

I find lightweights a total pain to sell. I'm a collector and I buy because a bike has original paint and decals; I ride them, but I don't care if they are too big or uncomfortable as I don't do more than 10 miles on most. But lightweights are bought by fussy people who ride them long distance and they have to know every dimension; half an inch too big or small and they'll move on to examine another 'rare' bike.

I have seen various French head badges with the Gloria name. Most early bike names were re-used by other companies once the original makers stopped using them. Officially it would be patent infringement, but too much hassle to litigate against a small maker if the original no longer built.

Nice enough bike if you like that kind of thing. I would suggest value around US $500 absolute top, and buying only if you personally like it, not for making a profit. Not high value in UK.

Here's a pic of an odd Gloria badge I found. Definitely not British. French? American?


----------



## Monkey Boy (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry for not getting back till now, have been busy. I have got some pics taken of the woman's bike and still need to get some of the mans bike. I posted them as being from 1931 but know i am not to sure. I hope the pics help.


----------



## Monkey Boy (Aug 20, 2014)

I must add the bike still needs to be wiped down it has been in storage for years and has a layer of gunk on it that will wipe off.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 20, 2014)

That's a girl's bike, doesn't look like 1931 but what do I know...


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 20, 2014)

I would say ladies bike also. Looks like 1950's to me.


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 20, 2014)

Names on the headbadge seem Italian. Seems postwar looking.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah if that's a '31 it was way ahead of it time.  I'm going with late 50's Italian.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2014)

Cicli Gloria was a bicycle company based in Milan Italy.
Both Faliero Masi and Ernesto Colago apprenticed there in the 1930s.
Many World Championships were won on Gloria built bikes in the early days.
The Garibaldina model is considered to have been one of the finest bicycles ever built.

 The AMF on the headbadge stands for company founder, 1922  Alfredo Forcesi Milan.
The rainbow stripes represent the World championships won.


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 20, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Cicli Gloria was a bicycle company based in Milan Italy.
> Both Faliero Masi and Ernesto Colago apprenticed there in the 1930s.
> Many World Championships were won on Gloria built bikes in the early days.
> The Garibaldina model is considered to have been one of the finest bicycles ever built.
> ...




What year do you think they would be?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2014)

frankster41 said:


> What year do you think they would be?




 Hard to say. 50s seems like a pretty good guess.
 The Forcesi family closed Cicli Gloria in 1958, so because of the AMF badge, I would say it's at least earlier than that.
 Hopefully, pictures of the mens model will be shown.
It looks pretty obvious, that these bikes were the Tourist/Commuter type, and not of the build quality of the racing bikes the company produced in the 30s and 40s.
Still very cool everyday riders with an outstanding pedigree.
I'm not sure when Masi left to start his own cycle shop, but Colnago worked there up until 1951.


----------



## Monkey Boy (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for your responses everyone, and I will try and get some pics of the man's bike as soon as i can get to my storage. Also I realize the year 1931 was not accurate but through my internet research the only thing i saw that looked like it was from that era. The site
http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1931-triumph-gloria-full-roadster-model-h/, shows the Gloria but it was a bike made by Triumph as the link I posted shows.
 I got the bikes from a guy who acquired them from a 95 yr. old man who told him they were Schwinn Gloria's from 1963. Maybe the year 1963 is accurate but i could find nothing that indicated 1963.


----------

